# Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht​*
*Die SVZ berichtet über die Gerichtsverhandlung, die nun wegen des Fischsterbens 2015 durch eine große Menge Alkohol aus dem Bioethanolwerk Anklam anfängt. So weit so gut und richtig. Auch dass sich die Fabrik als Verursacher entschuldigt -
 aber warum engagiert sie sich als Teil dieser "Entschuldigung" nun im Naturtourismus statt bei der Unterstützung von Bewirtschaftern, Anglern und Angeln vor Ort, denen sie massiv geschadet haben?*

Quelle:
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...-werksmitarbeiter-vor-gericht-id18197411.html

Kommentar

Vollkommen in Ordnung, dass nun endlich mutmaßlich Verantwortliche vor Gericht stehen. Viel zu oft ist es ja in Deutschland so, dass Täter nicht ermittelt werden können. Oder nichts gerichtsfest bewiesen.

Und bei manchen Einleitungen hat man durchaus den Eindruck, das so etwas als "Kollateralschaden" hingenommen wird. Wie oft kam es bei Unfällen z. B. in Biogasanlagen etc. zu harten Verurteilungen? Groß aufgenbauscht oder medial verbreitet wird es jedenfalls dann nicht

Hier im Fall wurden alleine  4,4 Tonnen toter Fische geborgen, welche durch die Schuld der Firma umkamen.

Natürlich ist Gott sei Dank Alkohol schnell abbaubar und hinterlässt nicht ökologische Schäden wie chemische Einleitungen, Silagesickersäfte oder das "Gebräu" aus Biogasanlagen.

Der Prozeß ist auf 3 Tage angesetzt:


> _14 Zeugen sind geladen, sechs von ihnen bereits beim Prozessauftakt. Ein Urteil soll frühestens am 20. November fallen. Auf fahrlässige Gewässerverunreinigung steht nach Angaben des Gerichtsprechers Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren. Inzwischen läuft das touristische Geschäft an der Peene wieder._



So weit und so gut also.

Mir stellt sich hier aber eine ganz andere Frage.

*Selbstverständlich ist es klasse, wenn sich die Firma entschuldigt.*

Ich finde es auch klasse, wenn die Firma als Teil der Entschuldigung sich nun im "Naturtourismus" engagiert:


> _Die Zuckerfabrik als größter Arbeitgeber der Region entschuldigte sich später für den Vorfall und engagiert sich inzwischen auch im Naturtourismus. _




Warum zum Teufel engagiert sich diese Firma aber NICHT AUCH bei den Bewirtschaftern des Flusses vor Ort??

Warum engagiert sich diese Firma NICHT AUCH bei den Angelvereinen und Anglern vor Ort?

Warum fördert diese Firma NICHT AUCH das Angeln und die Angler vor Ort?

Denen wurde ja mit dem Fischsterben zuerst mal der größte Schaden zugefügt.

Oder sind es nur die Medien, welche NICHT über eine Unterstützung seitens der Firma für Bewirtschafter und Angler berichten?

In beiden Fällen gleich bedenklich, ob sich die Firma NICHT engagiert, oder falls doch, wenn da nicht drüber berichtet wird in den Medien!!

Denn es zeigt einmal mehr, wie Schützerpropaganda funktioniert (Förderung Naturtourismus) und wie schlecht oder nicht vorhanden Lobbyarbeit für Bewirtschafter, Angler und Angeln ist, die, obwohl Hauptbetroffene, nicht mal erwähnt werden.

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Hallo thomas, 
Denke als Urteil wird hir, der Schadensersatz zu erwarten sein.
Des weiteren, was hindert dich bei dieser Fa. eine höfliche Anfrage zu tätigen.

... man könne sich ein langfristige unterstützung in bezug auf Naturschutz-angagement zur bedrote Fischarten und renaturierung vorstellen, was für so  eine Fa. durchaus ein gehobenes Ansehen erwirke. O.Ä.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Der Feiertag momentan - zudem isses ABSOLUT wurscht, ob die Firma nix gemacht oder Medien nichts berichtet haben.

Hatte ich extra ja geschrieben (hast Du vielleicht überlesen), worum es mir da geht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *In beiden Fällen gleich bedenklich, ob sich die Firma NICHT engagiert, oder falls doch, wenn da nicht drüber berichtet wird in den Medien!!*
> 
> Denn es zeigt einmal mehr, wie Schützerpropaganda funktioniert (Förderung Naturtourismus) und wie schlecht oder nicht vorhanden Lobbyarbeit für Bewirtschafter, Angler und Angeln ist, die, obwohl Hauptbetroffene, nicht mal erwähnt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*



bastido schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann auch ganz bei Thomas, wenn ich auch glaube, dass nicht die Angler in erster Linie den Schaden haben, sondern der Bestand. Dazu sollten die verdonnert werden, denn das kostet über viele Jahre richtig und dann eben auch Angelvereine.


Durch das Schädigen des Bestandes haben die Angler den Schaden ;-)))

Sonst geb ich Dir recht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

So seh ich das auch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Das Neueste von der Verhandlung:
*Das große Fischsterben*
https://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/das-grosse-fischsterben-id18224636.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Jetzt muss der Chef aussagen:
*Fischsterben: Zuckerfabrik-"Chef" wird als Zeuge gehört*
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...zuckerfabrik-chef-wird-als-zeuge-gehoert.html


----------



## TeeHawk (8. August 2018)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Wen's interessiert:

Urteil Fischsterben Peene-illegale Alkohol-Einleitung

Strafrechtlich ist die Sache also folgenlos geblieben, obwohl das offensichtlich "nicht-waidgerechte" Töten von 18 t Fisch ja schon mit einer Geldstrafe geahndet werden müsste...

Ob zivilrechtlich ein Geschädigter versucht hat Schadensersatz von der Firma bzw. deren Versicherung einzuklagen, ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber alleine 18 t verendeter Fisch müssten ja einen gewissen Wert gehabt haben.

Fazit: Traurig! Zahnlose Justiz, Umwelt und deren Nutzer sind mal wieder die Verlierer... Böse, wer da denken würde, dass 112.000 Liter Ethanol, falls sie ein Abfallprodukt der Produktion dort waren, absichtlich eingeleitet wurden, also quasi verklappt!


----------



## rippi (8. August 2018)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Aber wenn man einen Prozess fährt, bei dem als Nebenprodukt Ethanol entsteht, verschüttet man ihn nicht einfach sondern verscherbelt den.


----------



## TeeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Stimmt, das ist sinnvoller...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*

Der Teufel hat Schnaps gemacht  :q:q:q


----------

